
Aliens cause global warming (2003) [pdf] - bkohlmann
https://stephenschneider.stanford.edu/Publications/PDF_Papers/Crichton2003.pdf
======
t-h-e-chief
There are some nice opinions put forth in this essay, but that's just it:
opinion does not carry the same weight as a scientific theory. And all the
great examples of scientists ignored by their peers, had done the hard work of
producing actual data.

